# Banngai fry........



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

I need advice from those that have some experience raising banggai fry. The male Banngai should be releasing the fry fairly soon and I am totally inexperienced rearing fish fry. How often should they get fed? 

I have done research and it seems that some people feed baby brine shrimp and rotifiers. There is also a guy that reared the fry on frozen prawn eggs very succesfully. Does anybody know where I can get frozen prawn eggs? 

Any advice on what to feed these little super cute fish is much appreciated.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!! thats awesome. I cant help much but with freshwater fish fry u have to feed more then the adults so i think it should b the same for marine, good luck and keep us posted it and if u can please post pics


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I fed about 6x daily.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Does anybody know where to get frozen prawn eggs? Apparently people have been very successful with this food.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18988


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Call J&L they might able to put special order for you.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Baby brine shrimp are a good starter for these rather large fry, you are lucky as they will stay alive for some time in the marine tank and so they can be around when the fry are hungry. they can be hatched out in marine salinity, but usually recomend 2 heaping TBS marine salt to 2 litre water.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Exciting news! This morning when I woke up I inspected the tank to see if the fry had been released by the male but I didn't see any in the display. I looked at the back chamber and there were 2 tiny Banggais. No idea how these 2 little guys got there, but I decided to force the male to release the rest of the fry. There is 8 tiny banggais in total. I am afraid the male released more but they were eaten by the other fish.

Here are some pics of the fry, 8 in total and I have no idea what to do with them....lol. right now they are in a big net but I don't think that they should stay there long term. I tried to feed them Cyclopeeze and Rotifers but I am not sure that they ate anything.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Good luck raising them.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thats amazing - congrats!


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Here is a quick update on the Banggai fry. All 8 little ones that I originally caught are still very much alive and getting fatter and bigger pretty fast. They only eat live brine shrimp once or twice a day, and am open that they will eventually start taking other types of food.

The Banggai pair didn't waste anytime and the male is carrying eggs AGAIN already.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Good job Daniel! they are almost twice is size I saw them!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So cute


----------

